# Bass Fishing boat help: 1 vs 2 consoles



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I am hopefully going to get a new boat. I was wondering which did you prefer 1 console or the double console

tell me what you have and why.

I like the 2 because it gives the passenger some relief, but then without it, it opens up the front deck some more. just not sure which way i would want it. what's y'all's $0.02


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had a few Bass boats and all have been single console. I like the extra room, but most of the time I fished alone. I think the dual console looks better. Guess it all depends if you really like your fishing partner.  It really sux to be running 50 mph and be out in the open.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

9121SS said:


> I've had a few Bass boats and all have been single console. I like the extra room, but most of the time I fished alone. I think the dual console looks better. Guess it all depends if you really like your fishing partner.  *It really sux to be running 50 mph and be out in the open*.


this was me this last year with my partner. luckily it only rained on us once or twice


----------



## foxtrot (Oct 24, 2012)

Two is definatly more comfortable if you ever bring a partner. You dont loose too much space, and they will be happy!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't they make Abascal where the passenger counsel can be removed and put back on if needed


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

A bass boat not whatever word that is lol


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Here you go....!






regards, Rich


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I knew I saw that somewhere


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

get 2 consoles, they need the wind break and your not fishing down there anyway.

and very helpful for the passenger to have something to hold on to when you get launched as well


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Two


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

2 consoles!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Me, I'm a center console deeper water guy, butvasca passenger, blistering cool wind, eyes watering, soaking wet, get a dual.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I guess the real question....do you have a friend? LOL 
Seriously get a dual. Keep things balanced The Ying and the Yang.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I have a dual. My partner has a single. I will never buy another dual. 

You have so much more room on a single. 
The only time that it will be uncomfortable riding as a passenger is when you are in a tournament and going WOT. 
The rest of the time, you will be running at a more efficient speed with more regards to the weather. 
I have a guidewear suit. So if it rains, ill be dry. You can buy a full face helmet for less than $50 at certain times of the year for cold or rain. 

My buddy's bc runs 80+ and I haven't had a problem that I wouldn't have in a dual...


Cody C


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I have had a couple of singles and my last handful have been doubles. I fish by myself 90% of the time, but I still prefer a double. Unless you are buying a 17-18', the extra space is irrelavant. I like the glove box option on the 2nd console. I have always been the friend who owned the boat so I had never sat over there. A few years back, I fished a tournament with a friend who had a single console. Wow. Its a whole different ride on that side. Also, almost every passenger console made since 2000 is removeable. Some in less than a minute, others may take 15 but still doable.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> I guess the real question....do you have a friend? QUOTE]
> 
> He better have more than 1 if he gets a single. JK


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i guess if anyone wants to fish bad enough they can deal with it lol

I found a boat yesterday that i really like, but it only has a single. hopefully my stars align and i can bring it home. if i do i'll post up some pics.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I have eaten a many of mayfly on evening tournaments in a single console zooming across Lake Houston. That protection for the passenger is nice. Barbarian said it right about smaller boats and extra room. Just find a good deal and lets go fishing. It's gonna be nice to get into your Bass Boat for a change.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

RATLTRAP said:


> I have eaten a many of mayfly on evening tournaments in a single console zooming across Lake Houston. That protection for the passenger is nice. Barbarian said it right about smaller boats and extra room. Just find a good deal and lets go fishing. It's gonna be nice to get into your Bass Boat for a change.


hopefully we can make new wakes without your 250. my 200 if i get that boat should work just fine :cheers:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

What about buying a "friends helmet" for those times when you have a friend going along? No console, but some protection, at least. Rich


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

what year model and what brand?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Barbarian said:


> what year model and what brand?


98 basscat pantera

trying to find somewhere to finance it is the issue


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

richg99 said:


> What about buying a "friends helmet" for those times when you have a friend going along? No console, but some protection, at least. Rich


if i get it i'm gonna try and find some paintball mask on sale


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> hopefully we can make new wakes without your 250. my 200 if i get that boat should work just fine :cheers:


Come on now, we buried the hatchet.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

You saw bens dual console Jason on his ranger. My champion had a single console and wasn't an issue with us. Still had glove box just not a console. I personally want a single console. If my partners or friends wanna buy the second console at $600 then ill get one, but I doubt they wanna pay for it. After all it's my boat, I won't be in that seat very often. Mainly I like that space for landing fish and setting down re-tying


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I see the Transformer bass boats will be here in the near future. 
Smooth all over, until you fold out the the trolling motor, the bottom stomper, the other console, fifty caliber worm rods, flip up the sonar/GPS, and fold out the cup holders.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Come on now, we buried the hatchet.


we did just felt like being a little mischevious lol :rotfl:


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> we did just felt like being a little mischevious lol :rotfl:


I know. Nice to know I was remembered. Good one.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Dual console. Looks good and you won't have to worry about your fishing partner getting his eye put out by a bug at 70mph. And in the winter time, hiding behind the console really helps.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

If you are buying a 20' or better, the dual consoles are much better. your passenger will appreciate it a lot more two. The passenger console provides something to hold on to which really comes in handy in rough water. It is also a wind break as well as a little protection from bugs and rain. At 50 plus MPH, those bugs and rain drops smart when they hit you.

Paintball masks will work but I prefer the mask I have that has been used all over the south from here to FL. and up to Kentucky. It's a Sport Utility Mask. Bought it about 8 years ago over at a Bait and Tackle Store at the southern end of Lake Sam Rayburn.....paid $69.95 back then.

Check these websites if you desire. www.savephace.com www.FishHeds.net

Phone number: 866.783.3223


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a 20' Nitro with one console and love it. I fish by myself and with a partner or two at times and need the extra space so it works great. I use the savephace while driving and it works great too. If it is cold and my son fishes with me he just has to put on more clothes


----------



## cleve68 (Jun 8, 2010)

single console for me it is better to fish and I want a boat to fit my needs and i'd never worry about someone having a say in what I'd buy.A fish&ski is better if one is wanting to have everyone dry or out of the wind but for all out fishin a single is the better pick,BUT if you can aford a new boat the duel consoles there can be one removed.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Lone Eagle said:


> If you are buying a 20' or better, the dual consoles are much better. your passenger will appreciate it a lot more two. The passenger console provides something to hold on to which really comes in handy in rough water. It is also a wind break as well as a little protection from bugs and rain. At 50 plus MPH, those bugs and rain drops smart when they hit you.
> 
> Paintball masks will work but I prefer the mask I have that has been used all over the south from here to FL. and up to Kentucky. It's a Sport Utility Mask. Bought it about 8 years ago over at a Bait and Tackle Store at the southern end of Lake Sam Rayburn.....paid $69.95 back then.
> 
> ...


Those are pretty cool mask. I'll have to book mark their page.

Waiting on credit union to get back with me. Hopefully know something tomorrow


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

well boat sold before credit union could answer my loan app


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

I have dual consoles and absolutely hate them...


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

iFly said:


> I have dual consoles and absolutely hate them...


where you been hiding stranger?


----------

